# Star Boy



## GuntherHess (Sep 19, 2007)

Need some help from the pop bottle experts...
 How common is STAR BOY soda, put out by Pepsi?


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2007)

There have been Star Boys found from Richmond, VA. (8oz), from Napoleanville, LA. (9oz) and some in with no cities in both green and light green (9oz). The Napoleanville bottle has a star in the middle of the bottle and they are all straight sided. Thats all the info I have.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 19, 2007)

This is marked 9oz Pepsi Cola Botl Co Washington DC on bottom.  Worth a buck?


----------



## capsoda (Sep 20, 2007)

The four I mentioned were all embossed. How about yours?


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 20, 2007)

Its embossed star boy around the middle in big letters. There are gothic arches with stars. I'll post a photo if I get a chance. 

 ...Actually, it looks just like this one , but from Washington DC...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Soda-Bottle-deco-style-STAR-BOY-Richmond-VA_W0QQitemZ130152655792QQihZ003QQcategoryZ13915QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## capsoda (Sep 20, 2007)

Well there is one more state to add to the mix. I can't find anything on the origin of Star Boy but it looks like it is worth less than $9.99.


----------



## ncbred77 (Sep 20, 2007)

I was just watching one on ebay last week.  But I want to say it was from Winston Salem or North Wilkesboro in NC because I just usually bid on NC bottles.  The case wear on it was awful but it still went for $12 or $13.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 20, 2007)

If I colelcted anything after 1900 , I think it would be art deco embossed sodas.
 The designs are just too cool...and you can still buy lots of them for next to nothing.


----------



## ncbred77 (Sep 20, 2007)

I love art deco soda's.  I'll post a few of mine tonight if I can get the time.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep, you can get a really big collection going for a small investment. There are always a few that will cost quite a bit of money though.


----------

